
Building diversity in tech with Black Girls Code: interview with founder - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/building-diversity-in-tech-with-black-girls-code-1905.html
======
yhoneycomb
This is really cool. I really admire what she's doing.

Is there something similar for black males? Just asking because from what I've
seen black males have a rough time as well.

